# Definicion de diferencia de potencial y aplicación



## julian403 (Abr 3, 2012)

En física eléctrica se define la diferencia de potencial eléctrico o voltaje como la integral del campo eléctrico con respecto a la distancia. Por ejemplo tenemos dos cuerpos cargados eléctricamente, la diferencia de potencial entre estos depende de la intensidad del campo eléctrico y de la distancia que los separa, o si les gusta más, del recorrido del campo eléctrico. 
Entonces el voltaje depende de la distancia radial de las cargas, suponiendo que la cantidad de carga del sistema permanece constante. 

Cuando mido el potencial de una fuente con mi voltimetro, esta registra un voltaje [V], pero este no depende de la distancia de las cargas, ya que puedo mover (acercar o alejar), los terminales uno del otro y me sigue dando el mismo potencial ¿Como es esto entonces? ¿con respecto a que se mide? 

saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 3, 2012)

Carga Eléctrica. No las terminales de la fuente de tensión. A nivel Sub atómico.
Héchale un vistazo a los videos de "El Universo Mecánico".

http://www.acienciasgalilei.com/videos/video0.htm


----------



## powerful (Abr 3, 2012)

Reclamale al que te vendió la fuente  regulada, ya tiene el voltaje de salida demasiado estable.Exígele una que varíe como mueves los cables,....puede ser que te cueste algo más.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## chclau (Abr 4, 2012)

La diferencia de voltaje es proporcional a la energía que tenés que emplear para mover una carga de un cuerpo cargado a otro. En una fuente de alimentación en vacío, la carga en las placas de los capacitores de salida es aproximadamente constante. Al variar la distancia entre las puntas de medición estás también influyendo en la intensidad del campo eléctrico entre ellas, en definitiva la tensión es constante. Se supone aquí que la resistencia de todos los que están en el camino (conectores, puntas de medición, etc.) es despreciable. No porque sea mala, sino porque la podemos obviar en este razonamiento. 

En general, los electrónicos no nos acordamos tanto de la definición física de la energía potencial eléctrica, es más común que la imaginemos como la capacidad de generar una corriente determinada sobre una carga determinada. Una tensión de 1V puede generar una corriente de 1A sobre una carga de 1 Ohm.


----------



## julian403 (Abr 4, 2012)

> Al variar la distancia entre las puntas de medición estás también influyendo en la intensidad del campo eléctrico entre ellas, en definitiva la tensión es constante. Se supone aquí que la resistencia de todos los que están en el camino (conectores, puntas de medición, etc.) es despreciable. No porque sea mala, sino porque la podemos obviar en este razonamiento.



Ah, entonces al aumentar la distancia de separación de los electrodos de una pila, disminuye el campo eléctrico en proporción, de manera de que el potencial se mantenga constante.


----------



## chclau (Abr 4, 2012)

Así es. La diferencia de potencial que produce una pila está determinada esencialmente por la química de los compuestos que se utilizan, por eso es que podés tener una pila de carbón gorda como la D o una flaquita como la AAA, con distancia entre los electrodos muy diferente, pero en ambos casos la tensión nominal de salida es la misma. Lo que cambia entre las dos pilas es la intensidad del campo eléctrico en su interior.


----------



## Dano (Abr 4, 2012)

julian403 dijo:


> Ah, entonces al aumentar la distancia de separación de los electrodos de una pila, disminuye el campo eléctrico en proporción, de manera de que el potencial se mantenga constante.



Éste tema se llama electroquímica, es muy simple y casi todos los libros de química general lo tienen.
Yo te recomendaría que lo leyeras del Chang que es mas que suficiente como para entender los conceptos de potencia corriente, energia trabajo etc.


----------



## chclau (Abr 4, 2012)

Desde el punto de vista práctico cuando trabajás en electricidad y electrónica, la definición física de diferencia de potencial eléctrico no te aporta mucho. Yo sigo prefiriendo imaginarme la tensión según sus consecuencias por la ley de Ohm, que es lo que usamos todos los días. 

Nadie que yo conozca utiliza el concepto de tensión como energía aplicada para mover las cargas eléctricas de un lugar a otro.

El amperio también se define en forma física como la corriente que produce una fuerza determinada entre dos cables. No conozco absolutamente a nadie que utilice en forma práctica tal definición. Todos usan las relaciones prácticas entre tensión, corriente y resistencia... o impedancia.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 4, 2012)

julian403 dijo:


> Cuando mido el potencial de una fuente con mi voltimetro, esta registra un voltaje [V], pero este no depende de la distancia de las cargas, ya que puedo mover (acercar o alejar), los terminales uno del otro y me sigue dando el mismo potencial ¿Como es esto entonces? ¿con respecto a que se mide?
> 
> saludos



La diferencia de potencial no se mide así para fines prácticos. Aún cuando acerques los terminales o los alejes, siempre hay una variación aunque sea de microvolts, pero te repito que para fines prácticos eso no sirve de mucho, a menos que estés utilizando mediciones altamente precisas.

Desde un punto de vista práctico (incluso teórico), la diferencia de potencial es el voltaje que mides entre las terminales de cualquier elemento.
Y es tan útil y práctico ese concepto que si imaginas un divisor de voltaje, ahí tendrás un voltaje en el elemento superior y otro en el elemento inferior.

La diferencia de potencial es precisamente eso, diferencia de potencial eléctrico entre dos puntos cualesquiera de un circuito y tiene mucha aplicación si entiendes el concepto, el cual es sencillo si lo quieres ver así.

Las cargas eléctricas SIEMPRE están en movimiento dentro de los conductores o semiconductores cuando una corriente los atraviesa.

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Abr 4, 2012)

zaiz, decir que la diferencia de potencial es el voltaje, es como decir que un caballo blanco es blanco. La definición teórica que julian mencionó es la definición real. Pero ninguno de nosotros la aplica ni la necesita en la vida diaria.

Ayer en el almuerzo les pregunté a varios compañeros si se acordaban de esa definición. Lo peor es que como yo la aprendí en la universidad, habla de traer una carga desde menos infinito a una distancia de un metro, o algo así. La definición de amperio también habla de cables infinitos.

La cosa es que mis compañeros en el almuerzo me miraron y empezaron a preguntarse si yo sería otro caso de abducción y reemplazo por un extraterrestre. Entre los electrónicos, nadie se preocupa por esos temas teóricos. Es muy respetable en el mundo de la ciencia, y para aprenderlo la primera vez... pero después no sirven para nada.


----------



## xpo (Abr 5, 2012)

Me parece muy interesante el punto de la discusión. Cuando Zaiz dijo eso de que la "diferencia de potencial es el voltaje", me alcancé a confundir un poco, pero ya veo que en realidad son lo mismo. La verdad nunca le había prestado atención al tema teórico en sí, era más bien como su aplicación práctica lo que interesaba.  Igual siempre me volvía un enredo cuando intentaba explicar lo que es la diferencia de potencial.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 5, 2012)

chclau, el hecho de que no lo reconozcan como diferencia de potencial no implica que no exista o que no lo apliquen. Y el hecho de medir un voltaje es totalmente real. 
Si un ingeniero explica el proceso que se lleva a cabo dentro de un semiconductor en cuanto a electrones, huecos, barreras de potencial, portadores mayoritarios, portadores minoritarios, etc, no quiere decir que no se aplique en la realidad.
Lo que sucede es que a quien no le interesa pensarlo así, pues es su libre albedrío, pero no quiere decir que el fenómeno no exista para fines prácticos.
Mientras mejor se comprenda la física del fenómeno eléctrico, mejor se puede manejar la electrónica.
Ahora que desde un punto de vista empírico, se vale verlo como se desee.

Así es, xpo, son lo mismo. 

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Abr 5, 2012)

Una analogía muy popular y que estoy seguro ya debe haber sido mencionada en este foro, es la analogía del tanque de agua.

Tengo un tanque de agua con una canilla en su parte inferior. Supongamos que abro la canilla a su máximo. Cuanto más alto el nivel de agua en el tanque, más fuerte sale el agua de la canilla. El nivel de agua en el tanque es la tensión, la cantidad de agua que sale por unidad de tiempo, o flujo, es la corriente. A medida que el tanque se va descargando, disminuye la "tensión" y la "corriente" de salida de la canilla, también.

Ahora, supongamos que el tanque es muy grande y tarda mucho en descargarse. El flujo de agua de salida de la canilla en ese caso será aproximadamente constante. Pero si abro y cierro la canilla, el flujo (o "corriente") va cambiando. La mayor o menor apertura de la canilla, representa a la "resistencia".

Esa sería más o menos la ley de Ohm pasada por agua.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 5, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Esa sería más o menos la ley de Ohm pasada por agua.



Así es, es una analogía y esta universalidad se utiliza en el área de "Conversión de la energía" para pasar de energía mecánica a energía eléctrica, tanto en concepto teórico como desarrollos prácticos.
También en Teoría de Control, mecatrónica, robótica, etc.


----------



## chclau (Abr 5, 2012)

zaiz, no quiero discutir pero no es ese el tema. No estamos hablando aquí de medir o aplicar tensiones, eso lo hacemos todos. Estoy hablando de definir la tensión como es en realidad su definición física, la energía necesaria para mover una carga bajo un campo eléctrico. Nadie usa esa definición. O mediste alguna vez la energía necesaria para mover una carga de una cantidad determinada en Coulomb bajo un campo eléctrico determinado en intensidades de N/C? Nadie hace eso en electrónica.

En electrónica estamos tan acostumbrados a trabajar en unidades de voltios, que los campos eléctricos los medimos en V/m, no en N/C.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 5, 2012)

chclau, el hecho de que al utilizar una corriente eléctrica no la mencione en Coulombs no quiere decir que no esté presente esa cantidad. La corriente, Amperes son Coulombs/segundo, así que está presente, es decir, implícita. Y repito, mientras más conciencia se tenga y se considere lo que sucede en el conductor, mejores resultados prácticos se pueden tener.

Y todos lo hacemos cuando medimos, medimos potencial eléctrico y coulombs, los cuales están implícitos en la corriente eléctrica. Lo hacemos cotidianamente, claro.

Yo tampoco quiero discutir, simplemente digo que sí se utiliza en la práctica el concepto teórico, otra cosa es si se le quiere ver o no.

Y como no es el caso discutir, lo que sigue es mejor que yo lo deje ahí y ya cada quién podrá analizar el tema por su lado. 

En fin, a ver qué más opiniones vienen. (si es que a la consideración de los moderadores el tema es lícito a tratar aquí, desde luego)

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Abr 5, 2012)

Sabés lo que pasa zaiz?

Yo estudié en Argentina. En ingeniería electrónica, los TRES primeros años son UNA PERDIDA DE TIEMPO casi total. Que si el gradiente, el laplaciano, la integral triple, la banda de valencia y de conducción, convergencia de series complejas...

Pero después los ingenieros no tienen ni idea de qué es un PLC, o un microprocesador, o una antena Yagi, o incluso en temas teóricos, qué es resistencia y qué es impedancia, que es régimen transitorio y qué es permanente. 

Todo tiene valor, y si ves en mi firma vas a ver un foro de ciencias, o sea que si querés podemos divagar de muchas cosas. Pero este es un mundo recontra especializado, hay que profundizar en las muchísimas cosas teóricas y prácticas que SE NECESITAN para nuestra profesión, y mirá que no faltan, eh?

Saber todas las taradeces esas de banda de valencia y de conducción, de qué me sirve? Para entender que un Mosfet N es mejor que uno P... como funciona una Flash... pero, a cuenta de qué vino ese conocimiento? El tiempo no es infinito, no tiene ningún sentido estar perdiendo demasiado tiempo con estas cosas, si lo que te interesa es electrónica. No estoy de acuerdo que andar divagando sobre estas cosas te sirva, porque es a cuenta de cosas mucho más importantes. Esa es mi opinión, puedo estar equivocado.

Mi consejo es que se olviden lo antes posible de toda la demasiada basura matematicoloca que meten en la universidad y se concentren en lo que se necesita en la profesión. Un voltio es un amperio sobre un Ohm. Para corriente continua. Y para alterna? Y qué pasa durante el transitorio? Cómo responde un sistema de segundo orden a una onda cuadrada en la entrada? Esos son temas para concentrarse. La definición física de un voltio? No sirve para nada en electrónica.


----------



## julian403 (Abr 5, 2012)

> Tengo un tanque de agua con una canilla en su parte inferior. Supongamos que abro la canilla a su máximo. Cuanto más alto el nivel de agua en el tanque, más fuerte sale el agua de la canilla. El nivel de agua en el tanque es la tensión, la cantidad de agua que sale por unidad de tiempo, o flujo, es la corriente. A medida que el tanque se va descargando, disminuye la "tensión" y la "corriente" de salida de la canilla, también.
> 
> Ahora, supongamos que el tanque es muy grande y tarda mucho en descargarse. El flujo de agua de salida de la canilla en ese caso será aproximadamente constante. Pero si abro y cierro la canilla, el flujo (o "corriente") va cambiando. La mayor o menor apertura de la canilla, representa a la "resistencia".



Esa es una analogía de escuela secundaria, que sirve para dar a enterder a alguien que no sabe nada pero nada del tema. Lo que rescato de esta analogía son las relaciones que se dan entre las variables, altura, cantidad de fluido y diametro de cañeria, análogas a la tension, corriente y resistencia. Pero sabemos que son cosas completamente diferentes. Lo que sucede en el interior de un conductor eléctrico no es nada parecido a lo de una cañería. 

Tener en cuenta y utilizar a fines prácticos el concepto de voltaje como una magnitud proporcional a la corriente y la resistencia es de la técnica, pero para la ingeniería no. Porque no es lo mismo utilizar, reparar las tecnologías electronicas existentes que el desarrollo y la investigación. No he encontrado en ninguna bibliografía que hable del tema electrico-electrónico pero no a través del potencial en un circuito sino a través del campo eléctrico dentro del conductor. Para los que no saben existe un campo eléctrico no nulo en el interior del conductor y "este" es el que produce la circulación de cargas y a su vez las cargas establecen el campo en el interior. El campo eléctrico es producido por los bornes de una fuente pero al conectarle a esta un conductor este campo se estable en el interior del conductor. El campo de la fuente produce una densidad de cargas superficiales en el interior de conductor y estas cargas establecen a su vez un campo. Pueden ver que una carga que se encuentra en medio del conductor no es movida por el campo de las cargas de la fuente, sino por el campo de las cargas vecinas.

A mi me interesa más eso, que es un conocimiento mas profundo que decir que la corriente la produce una diferencia de potencial y que la diferencia de potencial genera una corriente eléctrica en un conductor.


----------



## chclau (Abr 5, 2012)

julian, si vos me explicás en qué exactamente te aporta para diseñar un amplificador, un sistema con microprocesadores, lo que vos quieras DE INGENIERIA, todo este barullo de las cargas que te dejan preguntándote como es que una fuente proporciona tensión constante, desde ya soy todo oídos.

Trabajo en ingeniería hace bastantes años, la mayoría de ese tiempo en I+D, incluido en microelectrónica, y te puedo decir que en mi humilde opinión toda esta sesuda discusión, para ingeniería, no aporta absolutamente nada. Peor, para mí estás perdiendo el tiempo en lugar de aprender cosas que realmente necesitás para trabajar algún día como ingeniero.

Distinto sería si quisieras seguir una carrera en investigación en física, tema en el que no tengo conocimiento así que no opino. Pero para ingeniería, es una pérdida de tiempo.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 5, 2012)

julian403 dijo:


> ... Pero sabemos que son cosas completamente diferentes. *Lo que sucede en el interior de un conductor eléctrico no es nada parecido a lo de una cañería*...



Pues amigo Julián, particularmente considero que tienes una pequeña confusión en esto. Lo que sucede en un conductor y en una cañería es exactamente los mismo: Por ambos conductores pasa un FLUJO. Que este sea eléctrico, hidráulico o gasifero, no tiene diferencia a excepción de las propiedades físicas de cada componente que fluye.

Lo que te comenta CHCLAU es la propia realidad, para diseñar un equipo electrónico de nada te va a servir considerar las definiciones reales de ninguno de los parámetros eléctricos. Solo te podría servir, en todo caso, si te quisieras dedicar a desarrollar componentes electrónicos, por ser este tipo de tarea competencia directa de la física aplicada.

Saludos:


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola.

Creo debes hacer una analogía con Ley gravitacional de Newton, que dice más o menos que: *toda particula de una materia atrae a otra particula. *

  F = Gm1m2/(r^2)

¿Por qué? ¿Cuándo pones dos granos de arena separados 1cm, no se atraen?

La respuesta a eso es similar a la respuesta que buscas con respecto al Voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chclau (Abr 6, 2012)

mcrven dijo:


> Pues amigo Julián, particularmente considero que tienes una pequeña confusión en esto. Lo que sucede en un conductor y en una cañería es exactamente los mismo: Por ambos conductores pasa un FLUJO. Que este sea eléctrico, hidráulico o gasifero, no tiene diferencia a excepción de las propiedades físicas de cada componente que fluye.
> 
> Lo que te comenta CHCLAU es la propia realidad, para diseñar un equipo electrónico de nada te va a servir considerar las definiciones reales de ninguno de los parámetros eléctricos. Solo te podría servir, en todo caso, si te quisieras dedicar a desarrollar componentes electrónicos, por ser este tipo de tarea competencia directa de la física aplicada.
> 
> Saludos:


Completamente de acuerdo mcrven y agrego incluso una salvedad adicional, en el diseño de la inmensa mayoría de los CIs de hoy tampoco se necesitan esos conceptos. Todo CPLD, FPGA e incluso ASIC se diseña utilizando librerías y herramientas que hacen abstracción de la electrónica a un muy alto nivel, pocas veces se llega a preocuparse uno a nivel de transistor.
La mayor parte del diseño es abstracto a nivel de registros (RTL), incluso los ingenieros que realizan en un ASIC el layout del chip (backend), que es lo más cercano a la física del chip en sí, no se ocupan con cargas o campos eléctricos.

Sinceramente, no creo que a los ingenieros civiles, por dar un ejemplo, los jodan demasiado con el spin del electrón de los átomos que forman el cemento. No sé por qué a los electrónicos los joden con tantas pavadas que no tienen ninguna importancia en su trabajo futuro.


----------



## julian403 (Abr 6, 2012)

> Pues amigo Julián, particularmente considero que tienes una pequeña confusión en esto. Lo que sucede en un conductor y en una cañería es exactamente los mismo: Por ambos conductores pasa un FLUJO. Que este sea eléctrico, hidráulico o gasifero, no tiene diferencia a excepción de las propiedades físicas de cada componente que fluye.



No es que dije que es algo completamente diferente, y creo que es todo lo contrario a la confusión. Primero dices que lo que sucede en un conductor y en una cañería es exactamente lo mismo y exactamente lo mismo no es, es una buena analogía, ya que en ambos procesos tenemos algo que fluye y que depende de un potencial y una oposición. Y que hasta donde yo conosco (porque este año recien empezé la carrera de ingeniería), todo proceso en la naturaleza se da una relacion: efecto=causa/oposición. 
Luego dices que no tiene diferencia a excepción de las propiedades físicas de cada componente que fluye.  
Primero que nada lo que tiene de igual es algo que fluye o sea el efecto del proceso y que tiene una causa y algo que se opone. Para alguien que no conoce del tema es una explicación práctica. Pero yo me refería que para un nivel universitario no es suficiente. 
Las propiedades físicas no es algo que pasa por alto sino que hace al proceso, que halla algo que fluya, pero el fluir de los electrones en un conductor es completamente diferente al de otro fluido. fijate que los electrones o la mayoría fluye por la superficie mas externa, por esto que un cable tiene muchos hilos de cobre y no uno solo de mayor diametro (que bien que ya te venden así y no te dan el cobre para que lo hagas). Existen densidad de cargas no nulas en el conductor,( que quizas sean cargas que no se deplazan), si pensa que se deplazan sobre la superficie exterior la mayoria y no están contenidos en caños, si un cable tiene una curva, saldrían del conductor por la inercia, es por esto que no es conveniente hacer las pistas angulosas. y son cosas pequeñas pero que podría traer problemas si se trabaja con altas frecuencias supongo. 
Bueno la cosa es que yo buscaba una respuesta con ese nivel, por curiosidad nomas.


> Lo que te comenta CHCLAU es la propia realidad, para diseñar un equipo electrónico de nada te va a servir considerar las definiciones reales de ninguno de los parámetros eléctricos. Solo te podría servir, en todo caso, si te quisieras dedicar a desarrollar componentes electrónicos, por ser este tipo de tarea competencia directa de la física aplicada.



como que no, si uno es ingeniero tiene que tener esa preparación, uno nunca sabe con que se va encontrar, hay veces que se la tiene que ingeniar, oy en día mas que nada que hay tanta competencia por ai hay que responder rápido y eficasmente con lo que se tiene.  
y si es necesario para el diseño de microprocesadores, por todo lo que dije anteriormente, es más, hay que tener ya en cuenta en ese nivel de complejidad y de integración. Me refiero en el diseño microcontroladores, etc. no en la utilizacíon de lo que ya existe.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Sabés lo que pasa zaiz?
> 
> Yo estudié en Argentina. En ingeniería electrónica, los TRES primeros años son UNA PERDIDA DE TIEMPO casi total. Que si el gradiente, el laplaciano, la integral triple, la banda de valencia y de conducción, convergencia de series complejas...
> 
> ...



es una pena y una realidad tambien comprobar esto.
te respeto y mucho por que has estudiado ingenieria y es tu vision, que en muchos casos es real (segun a donde apunte uno ) hay quienes tienen claro hacia donde apuntan y que trabajo haran y pueden tranquilamente saber que conocimiento les sera una perdida de  tiempo , por que no lo usaran.
es un tema muy interesante, , yo estudie muchas cosas que luego JAMAS las use , hoy dia nop tengo idea de derivadas, es mas:
ha muchos profesores de mate. que dan clases a lso gritos orgullosos de su saber y mas de una vez me pregunte:
si es tan bocho y tan groso lo que sabe por que esta de maestro ???  por que no hace fortuna con su saber ?? , no sabe como aplicarlo ??  no es aplicable en su entorno ?? 
son cuestiones importantes , eso no lo discuto.
por que es EL TIEMPO DE UNO , y quisiera dedicarlo en cosas que le son utiles.
ojala uno pudiese "armar" su carrera un poco mas.

.

pero





julian403 dijo:


> Esa es una analogía de escuela secundaria, que sirve para dar a enterder a alguien que no sabe nada pero nada del tema. Lo que rescato de esta analogía son las relaciones que se dan entre las variables, altura, cantidad de fluido y diametro de cañeria, análogas a la tension, corriente y resistencia. Pero sabemos que son cosas completamente diferentes. Lo que sucede en el interior de un conductor eléctrico no es nada parecido a lo de una cañería.
> 
> Tener en cuenta y utilizar a fines prácticos el concepto de voltaje como una magnitud proporcional a la corriente y la resistencia es de la técnica, pero para la ingeniería no. Porque no es lo mismo utilizar, reparar las tecnologías electronicas existentes que el desarrollo y la investigación. No he encontrado en ninguna bibliografía que hable del tema electrico-electrónico pero no a través del potencial en un circuito sino a través del campo eléctrico dentro del conductor. Para los que no saben existe un campo eléctrico no nulo en el interior del conductor y "este" es el que produce la circulación de cargas y a su vez las cargas establecen el campo en el interior. El campo eléctrico es producido por los bornes de una fuente pero al conectarle a esta un conductor este campo se estable en el interior del conductor. El campo de la fuente produce una densidad de cargas superficiales en el interior de conductor y estas cargas establecen a su vez un campo. Pueden ver que una carga que se encuentra en medio del conductor no es movida por el campo de las cargas de la fuente, sino por el campo de las cargas vecinas.
> 
> A mi me interesa más eso, que es un conocimiento mas profundo que decir que la corriente la produce una diferencia de potencial y que la diferencia de potencial genera una corriente eléctrica en un conductor.


aca julian esta estudiando y quiere saber.......
(si con los años se le olvida .es cosa de el )  .
hoy dia yo leo y olfateo cada vez que SI se usan esas cosillas que uno no le hacia caso:
hoy por un cable no pasa corriente en amperes, sino imformacion y no se cuanta, y cualquier librillo de medio pelo que agarras tiene derivadas e integrales.
es mas, para altas frecuencias los electrones ni se gastan en pasar por dentro el conductor.
y luego si te metes en fibra optica o todas las mierdondangas que hay hoy dia......
jaa.en mi epoca un cable de cobre era eso y te mandaba una linea de comunicacion, , hoy te mandan cientos , miles , por afuera, por adentro y por el costado y se que si , hay que saber un poco mas que lo comun .
me acuerdo alguna vez hace años escuchar a unos ingenieros en comunicaciones que hablaban de las lineas de telefono y de que NO iban a poder hacer no se que cosa las empresas de telefonia, que decian que te mandaban por el par telefonico ademas de el telefono no se que mas.
¿  y ??
mira hoy por el par telefonico te mandan telefono y internet a no se que velocidad .
y eso no se logra con quedarse mentalmente .
y tampoco se explica a lo sencillito .




hay de todo , esta el que se tira mas a programacion, que casi ni electronica tiene que saber y el que quizas por su trabajo , (anda a saber en que empresa rara entro, hoy usas radares para detectar aviones no detectables por radares, y incluso vientos.....,equipos de electromedicina y cosillas que detectan rayos, campos magneticos , variaciones de ellos y  si el electron es hembra o macho y en funcion de eso te hacen la grafica )  Si tiene que saber interpretar manuales con derivadas, integrales, campos electricos y carajunadas que yo ni idea.
si  sos INGENIERO no podes decir:
"esto no es lo mio, no lo entiendo "

yo que se.
yo aclaro que no estoy a ese nivel, ni siquiera para mirar y entretenerme, y respeto a ambos:
a el que quiere mas lo practico y sumergirse en un area y en ella desarrollarse y tambien al teorico que quiere entender de todo  y ...............anda a saber.
que estara haciendo dentro de 10 años ¿¿?¿?

yo que se.


lo que si se es que hace rato que se estan desarrollando tecnologias y se usan ( y usamos todos los dias) cosas que hace 10 años no se les daba bola, pero ahora se "hila finito" y si, se utilizan, se detectan, se maniobra con ellas y a nivel de ingenieria no podes manejarte con aproximaciones o similitudes infantiles como las de un caño.
si para explicarle a un novato de principio de secundaria, pero no a nivel de ingenieria.



ojo !!!!!!!! yo los respeto a ambos, tanto al mas practico que quiere centrarse en lo suyo como la mas teorico que quiere meter las narices en mas cosas.
al fin y al cabo, para eso es el estudio.


----------



## chclau (Abr 10, 2012)

Yo sé que puedo ser un poco extremista (un poco mucho) en lo que digo, obviamente que los conceptos de campos eléctricos son necesarios para entender, por ejemplo, por qué no conviene hacer una pista en el PCB con ángulos rectos. O que es el efecto skin, que vos describiste, pero que no siempre explica por qué se usan cables multi hilos (a veces la causa es solo flexibilidad, no hay que siempre buscar ciencia ficción o ultra tecnología, a la frecuencia de 50Hz este efecto es total y absolutamente despreciable). O entender las líneas de transmisión, la tecnología digital de hoy a varios Gbit por segundo es inmanejable sin eso.

Mi reacción se debe en parte a que un ingeniero tiene que aprender a no complicar lo que no es necesario complicar, y por otra parte, la actitud de algunos que recién agarran su primer libro de física y ya "miran por arriba" al técnico, me parece, no solo no muy respetable que digamos, sino que incluso le será perjudicial en su vida profesional futura (los ingenieritos que llegan con muchos humos a los lugares de trabajo, suelen aprender de la peor manera posible que hay que respetar al conocimiento y al trabajo de TODOS, sea técnico, sea ingeniero, sea el barrendero).

Hay que estar loco, o ignorar mucho del tema, para pensar que se puede y-o que es práctico calcular la polarización de un transistor usando mecánica cuántica. Disculpen que lo diga así, pero es así. Lo que se necesita es un poco de humildad para aprender, y cuando te dicen que un tema no es relevante... tratar de entender que no te lo dicen porque sí. Hay muchísimo para aprender sin complicarse en cosas que no tienen nada que ver con lo que uno quiere aprender. Para entender cuánta corriente de continua circula por una resistencia, se usa la ley de Ohm. Para calcular que pasa con esa misma resistencia a varios GHz... se usan modelos más complejos. Pero no se usan porque yo sea ingeniero o técnico, se usan cuando se necesitan, y cuando no se necesitan, no se usan.

Con respecto a los estudios, yo comparo cuanta matemática le meten a un ingeniero en USA, y cuánta en Argentina... y después miro en dónde se hace desarrollo y en dónde no. Es cierto que hay otras causas, demasiadas causas negras de intereses, pero también hay un retardo bastante pronunciado de la Academia en Argentina (como yo la conocí), además de un divorcio casi absoluto de la industria y de la realidad.


----------



## powerful (Abr 10, 2012)

chclau, creo que confundes la función para la cual es preparado un ingeniero, sabes que ingeniero deriva del inglés "engine" : máquina , no deriva de " repair":reparar, componer, remendar . Al ingeniero en general lo preparan con matemáticas superiores y al ing. electrónico con física, física de estado sólido, campos electromagnéticos, radiopropagación , microndas, teoría de control ,etc,etc,....todo con matemáticas,...tú dices que los TRES primeros años son una PÉRDIDA DE TIEMPO casi total, lo que me dijo un profe: "son los filtros que debes pasar para saber si puedes contribuir en el desarrollo tecnológico del país" ,... tu sabes que todos los que ingresan no terminan la carrera, entonces no estamos hablando de un filtro pasa todo. He tenido la oportunidad de ser docente en el mejor instituto tecnológico de mi pais con acreditaciones internacinales , dictando el curso de Electrónca de Potencia y Control de Máquinas Eléctricas, "sin matemáticas superiores", no sabes lo superficial del curso cuando no se pueden aplicar derivadas, integrales, ecuaciones diferenciales, transformadas de Laplace o series de Fourier , como hallar los valores promedio, valores RMS, los armónicos de rectificadores polifásicos ; cálculo y diseño de filtros antiarmónicos en inversores PWM de un solo pulso , senoidal modificada, etc.
Programar PLC y uControladores es un tema netamente de técnicos , lo que hacen los ingenieros es estudiar el proceso a ser controlarlo y generar el diagrama de bloques para que sea ejecutado en un PLC o uC.
He tenido la oportunidad de jefaturar empresas de manto electrónica: audio, video, UPS, conversores, telefonía y es imposible que un ingeniero pueda reparar más rápido que un técnico salvo cuando la falla es nueva o "misteriosa", un técnico con cinco años de experiencia en video ¿cuántos TV plasma crees que ha reparado? se sabe las fallas por marcas y modelos .
Tu comparas a los ing. "usanos" como la meca del conocimiento, cuántos son los norteamericanos y cuántos son los recolectados de otros países los que generan la ciencia y la tecnología en el país del norte. Si lees los artículos de la IEEE verás que no se encuentran muchos "gringos".
Para terminar y no ser cansador : " Tú pasaste por la universidad, todo indica que la universidad no pasó por tí ".


----------



## chclau (Abr 10, 2012)

Yo pasé por la Universidad... y tengo la suerte (o la desgracia?) de ver como son las Universidades y realidades de otros países. Yo no dije que las universidades de USA sean la meca... pero el método hiper enciclopédico (estilo europeo) que se usa en la Argentina a mi juicio no funciona. El solo hecho de que digas que la Universidad es un filtro (concepto a mi juicio muy desafortunado pero muy extendido en Argentina también) ya me muestra que retorcido está el concepto de lo que DEBE ser una Universidad, por lo menos para el campo tecnológico que es lo que yo conozco.

Llevo trabajando muchísimos años en desarrollo electrónico, el país donde trabajo tiene una industria imporante de tecnología, así que creo que tengo más o menos una base sobre la cual hablar. Puedo estar equivocado o no, pero no hablo por falta de experiencia universitaria o laboral.

Por último te digo, la forma que tienes de hablar es típica de demasiados docentes que yo ví en Argentina. Muchos movimientos de manos, muchas grandes palabras, pero en ingeniería lo que importa son los hechos, no las palabras. La realidad es que (con honrosas excepciones) las universidades argentinas no aportan casi nada en investigación, en patentes, en cooperación con el área de desarrollo. Si hay países (como USA) que les pasan el trapo, jamás hacen un mea culpa y ver en qué los pueden imitar y luego, si fuera posible, superar. No, la actitud es la negación. No son los estadounidenses los buenos, son los indios o los chinos o los japoneses o quien sabe que otra persona. Siempre es otro el que tiene la culpa, nosotros hacemos todo bien. La operación fue todo un éxito, lástima que el paciente está muerto. Cuántos autores de TU Universidad aparecen en los papeles de la IEEE que vos revisás?

El trabajo de un ingeniero ELECTRONICO de desarrollo no es, ni programar el PLC, ni realizar el diagrama de bloques de la aplicación del PLC. El trabajo de un ingeniero electrónico ES DESARROLLAR EL HARDWARE del PLC. El día que vea PLCs, osciloscopios, computadoras, teléfonos celulares, desarrollados y fabricados en Perú, te voy a aceptar que la Universidad pasó por allí. Hasta ese día, puro bla bla. Puede ser que sea un poco duro lo que te digo, pero te lo digo a tí y a todos los que leen con la firme esperanza de que tal situación CAMBIE.


----------



## powerful (Abr 10, 2012)

Sabes que chclau yo no me fuí de mi pais como muchos de mis colegas,...."que aquí no hay futuro", "que estoy perdiendo plata" , "que esto está podrido" una y mil escusas para largarse.
Si no estas enterado Perú, mi pais, es tercermundista, ergo, tenemos una economía minera netamente extractiva, aún así hago mi mayor esfuerzo por diseñar y desarrollar en mi campo.
No tengo la tecnología que tu disfrutas en otros países y te puedes desarrollar a plenitud , pero sabes una cosa le estoy agradecido a mi pais por todo lo que me dió y tengo las raíces muy profundas ,...nosotros tenemos civilización de hace más de 5,000 años veo que tú eres el típico descendiente de los barcos que retorna cual hijo pródigo a encontrar sus orígenes.


----------



## chclau (Abr 10, 2012)

Te felicito por cuidar tus orígenes, si quieres te cuento de los orígenes de mi pueblo, que más de una vez en la historia fue masacrado porque sí, incluyendo gran parte de mi familia, y a los que no murieron tuve el inmenso gusto de verlos marcados con números azules en los brazos como si fueran vacas. Por eso decidí que tengo que construir el futuro de mi pueblo en mi país para que ningún h. de p. crea que nos puede masacrar impunemente y mantener mi tradición de miles de años de la cual también estoy orgulloso. Lamentablemente eso significó dejar de lado mi herencia argentina de la cual también estoy orgulloso, pero si tu padre vive en América y tu madre en Asia, es imposible que puedas dormir bajo el mismo techo con los dos.

Ahora, si terminamos la competencia de nacionalismo, podemos volver al tema? Lo que yo intento decir es bastante claro, te felicito si decidiste quedarte en tu país pero yo estoy convencido de que aún teniendo tanto en contra, a pesar de que hay ciertos países que planean que Latinoamérica sea un agujero que solo produce soja y vacas, se puede hacer más. Para eso, en el campo tecnológico (que es lo que yo conozco), hay que aprender qué es lo que se hace mal. Para mí forma de ver, viendo los planes de estudio y los tipos de preguntas que plantean aquí muchos estudiantes, muchas cosas se siguen haciendo  mal.


----------



## powerful (Abr 10, 2012)

chclau , gracias por la catarsis de chauvinismo que pude soltar. Coincidimos que lo que se enseña en las universidades de este lado del mundo es paupérrimo en desarrollo tecnológico y científico. Mi pais es   minero por excelencia , El empresariado "nacional" peruanos y extranjero solo extrae el mineral y lo exporta, tu crees que les importe un comino el desarrollo tecnológico de mi país , te comento que hay muchas empresas mineras en Perú pero sus oficinas funcionan en Miami o Santiago de chile.Las autoridades elegidas democráticamente se aburguesan y estan sólo para vigilar y mantener el status quo, que nada cambie . Es una lucha solitaria los que estamos contra el sistema , y nos ven como malos elementos , no queda más que seguir en la lucha cada ves más desarmado , viejo y cansado !!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2012)

yo comprendo lo de chclau.
eso de "filtro" es  muy tipico y nos solemos acostumbrar a lo tipico.

pero por que filtrar ?? cual es el sentido ?? quiero decir :
si lleno  3 años de clases con materias que son solo " filtro " o sea dificiles al pedo.
que estoy filtrando ??? 

posibles buenos ingenieros .
eso filtro.

por que siempre que uno estudia necesita convencerse de que va por el buen camino, y asi un joven inteligente puede cansarse de ese "filtro" o forreo , pero si recibiese como educacion materias mas utiles, o quizas esas mismas materias viniesen acompañadas de una parte practica/realista que les permitiese ver la utilidad.

en fin, hay filtros y filtros en esta vida.
hay filtros que son para que no ocupe un asiento un vago y hay filtros que son simplemente para reducir la poblacion de profesionales.
esos 3 años con materias inutiles o mal dadas son 3 años que perdiste de recibir "otra educacion".

yo no se si lo conte, pero hace poco estaba trabajando y escuchaba por una ventana a un profe de matematicas, a los gritos daba su clase, con un vozarron , hablaba de derivadas e integrales y con un tono de que lo suyo era algo muy importante.........pero.
va a dar clases a domicilio.
esa es la realidad.


la verdad que PARA MI, EN MI OPINION , la vida que tenemos es UNA , y el que cree que con ingenieria o medicina o lo que sea tiene la vida arreglada, pues esta equivocadisimo.
para mi un INGENIERO , o si yo estudiase ingenieria quisiera que dicha carrera me de buenos conocimientos de mi carrera pero , si le sobra tiempo y materias para filtros, pues que me los cambie por infinidad de cosas que me serviran.

relaciones humanas y comercio, como manejo en empresas de recursos humanos, por que la idea es salir un poco "piola" a la vida real .
por que el mundo real NO ES AMABLE, en ningun lado.

que me ayude a tener una vision un poco mas AMPLIA  de el mundo, cosa muy pero muy util en cualquier carrera.
en fin, cosas hay y muchas para ocupar si sobran horas de catedra.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 10, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ... o si yo estudiase ingenieria quisiera que dicha carrera me de buenos conocimientos de mi carrera pero , si le sobra tiempo y materias para filtros, pues que me los cambie por infinidad de cosas que me serviran.
> 
> relaciones humanas y comercio, como manejo en empresas de recursos humanos, por que la idea es salir un poco "piola" a la vida real .
> por que el mundo real NO ES AMABLE, en ningun lado.



El caso es que, desde hace algún tiempo, los estudios o, más bien las clases, se han convertido en un GRAN NEGOCIO. Un hecho puramente MERCANTIL cuyo único interés son $$$, no los conocimientos.

Los conocimientos, como dice FERNANDOB, son cosa de cada cual, según el interés de cada cual. Si no lo creen, diganme ¿En qué universidad y con cuales profesores estudiaron Da Vinci, Pitágoras, Volta, Tesla y tantos otros? No menciono al tío Albert que ese sí estudió en varias pero, ¿Estudió acaso en ellas la Teoría de la Relatividad? ¿O la teoría de Cuerdas que no pudo terminar siquiera?

¿Será que alguno de nosotros tiene un título que diga: "Fernandob o mcrven, o dosmetros" ES INGENIERO?

Saludos:


----------



## chclau (Abr 11, 2012)

Es cierto que vivimos en una época demasiado materialista, pero creo que no es el único problema. En Argentina, por ejemplo, la Universidad es gratis y de entrada libre. Por lo menos era así cuando yo fui. Teóricamente es una buena idea, es abrir la Universidad a todos. En la práctica, esa Universidad abierta tiene profesores mal pagos y muchos alumnos calentando bancos. No digo que la solución sea Universidad paga y con ingreso... sinceramente no se cuál es la solución ni tampoco importa demasiado porque desde este foro no es probable que pudiéramos implementarla.

Lo que si podemos hacer es lo que ya estamos haciendo, compartir lo que sabemos, preguntar y tratar de responder. No será mucho, pero tampoco es moco.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 11, 2012)

ven, ..bueno, disculpen si me voy mucho:
miren esto, que no es una cuestion de "dinero" si de educacion, y es algo que ya en el colegio se podria y se puede.
asi que piensen como se puede formar en la universidad con cosas ULTILES.
por que no es solo la electronica, es tambien EL CARACTER.

es un simple ejemplo de que SI SE PUEDE llenar el espacio de una materia inutil con una util.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=CGir60wKNJM

Niños paran autobús escolar en EEUU tras desmayo del conductor

_MILTON, Washington, EE.UU. (AP) — Una decena de escolares evitó un accidente de potenciales consecuencias funestas, al detener un autobús cuyo conductor sufrió un desmayo.
La cámara de seguridad del vehículo mostró cómo Jeremy Wuitschick, de 13 años, acudió corriendo por el pasillo en auxilio del indispuesto conductor y logró hacerse con el control del volante el lunes por la mañana.
Wuitschick vio que el conductor comenzó a sufrir espasmos y perdió el control de sus brazos justo cuando el autobús entraba en la escuela Surprise Lake Middle School, en Milton, a unos 48 kilómetros (30 millas) al sur de Seattle.
Wuitschick vio cómo se dilataban de forma extraordinaria los ojos del conductor al mismo tiempo que tenía dificultad para respirar.
Los estudiantes son escuchados en un video mientras gritan, "¡Oh Dios mío!" y "¡llamen a urgencias! ¡llamen a urgencias!" — al comprender que el autobús había quedado descontrolado. Otros gritaban "¡paren el autobús!" y "¡saquen las llaves del encendido!"
Wuitschick retiró las llaves y logró detener el autobús.
"Pensé que no quería morir", dijo Wuitschick. "Giré a la derecha y a un lado de la carretera. Saqué las llaves del encendido y comenzamos a perder velocidad lentamente, y grité, ¡que alguien llame a urgencias!"
*Wuitschick y otro estudiante, Johnny Wood, que había recibido entrenamiento de primeros auxilios en la Cruz Roja,* comenzó a presionar el pecho del conductor hasta que llegaron los primeros adultos.
El superintendente de las escuelas Jeff Short dijo el martes que carecía de información sobre el estado del conductor, de 43 años, hospitalizado en "estado grave". Su esposa pidió que no fueran dados detalles mientras eran notificados los familiares, dijo Short.
*Los estudiantes son adiestrados en las medidas a tomar — apagar el motor — en caso de que se desmaye el conductor, dentro de un cursillo de seguridad.*
"Viene muy bien en este tipo de situaciones", dijo Short. "Creo que hicieron una labor sobresaliente".
El autobús no chocó con vehículo alguno y nadie resultó herido._


----------



## julian403 (Abr 12, 2012)

> Con respecto a los estudios, yo comparo cuanta matemática le meten a un ingeniero en USA, y cuánta en Argentina... y después miro en dónde se hace desarrollo y en dónde no. Es cierto que hay otras causas, demasiadas causas negras de intereses, pero también hay un retardo bastante pronunciado de la Academia en Argentina (como yo la conocí), además de un divorcio casi absoluto de la industria y de la realidad.



Naaaaa, yo recien empiezo a estudiar ingeniería electrónica, y el año pasado me recibí de la secundaria y de una escuela humanística por lo que de electónica seguro a la mayoría no les puedo discutir pero de eso si. 
Más vale que el desarrollo se hacen en eso paises, y no voy a decir el por que, porque ya todos nosotros sabemos, años de imposición y dominio economico. Hubo una época, que por lo menos en Argentina, teniamos nuestra industria o por lo menos empezabamos, con el desarrollo y produccion nuestra, pero fuerron cerradas o privatisadas para que no desarrollemos nada, para que le compremos a ellos, para que nomas hagamos la materia prima que ellos quieran. 

La verdad que no sé que quisiste decir con que cuanto le meten de matemáticas a Usa y a nosotros, pero para mi ni le deben dar nada, y lo digo como una forma de decir porque obtienen gente capacitada sin invertir nada, porque son ingenieros que salen de estos países y que se van porque allá le dan mas cosas. 
Rescatemonos de esas cosas y no nos quedemos o utilicemos sus desarrollos como si las cosas se hagan allá nomás y nosotros las utilizamos y aplicamos. 
Y sé que la gente de acá es hasta buscada porque son muy buenos ingenierios, saben que se la ingenian, se la rebuscan, que lo atamos con alambre. Ellos si no tienen, no pueden, pero los otros se la rebuscan porque no la tuvieron tan fácil, porque tubieron que estudiar, capacitarse. 

Así que yo pienso que hay que ponerse las pilas, mira hasta las unidades le ponen nombre ellos, jaja. Seguro que si un Argentino halla sido el que dispuso el sentido de la corriente lo haria en el sentido que se mueven los electrones jajaja. En el tema no tiene mucho que ver pero como me costó entender esa boludes. 

Me extráña chclau, que hace bastante estás en esto pienses así, de buena manera diciendo. diste tu opinión del asunto, y sé que es así, que en la práctica más util es utilizar voltaje corriente, etc. pero yo queria saber eso porque me intrigaba nomas ,fue una duda que se me presentó. Y además porque quiero comprender bien estas cosas, desde su base. Y los conceptos de voltaje, corriente resistencia, salen del campo eléctrico, la carga, el trabajo. Porque primero se necesita saber lo que es una fuerza antes de saber trabajo y ni hablar de energía.


----------



## chclau (Abr 12, 2012)

Hola julian, gracias por leernos. Como ya reconocí antes, a veces se me va la mano escribiendo, pero en líneas generales parte de las cosas que dije son ciertas.

Son muchísimas cosas que te querría decir pero para no ser pesado te tiro unas cuantas.

Por empezar, hacés bien en tratar de entender a fondo... Hacé la tuya y seguí preguntando.

Con respecto a USA, para mí hay que separar entre los que tienen el poder y las empresas de tecnología, que por regla general NO son las que están metidas en la mayoría de las mugres de nuestros "hermanos del Norte". No subestimes a nadie sin conocer, te puedo decir por experiencia que tienen buenos ingenieros. Aparte que son muchos y tienen una base muy fuerte y sí, también se compran a buena parte de los mejores ingenieros del mundo.

Los planes de estudio de un BSc en USA y otros lugares son de 4 años, imaginate que no pueden estar "perdiendo" 3 sin enseñar nada de electrónica como según recuerdo se hacía en Argentina. La realidad argentina encima impone hacer carreras genéricas, pero eso en mi opinión está bien, son pocos ingenieros que se reciben y hay que darles de todo un poco.

Cuando yo estudié, hasta final del tercer año no habíamos visto NADA de electrónica. En tercer año tuvimos dos materias de terror, teoría electromagnética y física electrónica. Puras fórmulas sin explicar casi nada. En este mismo rollo estuvimos hablando del efecto skin, me acuerdo que en t.electomagnética lo tiró como al pasar el profeso, después de estar un año hablando de gradientes y laplacianos. No nos enseñaron ni una sóla mísera configuración de antenas, explicación sobre condiciones de propagación... NADA. Solamente en quinto tuvimos radioenlaces. Si no me equivoco, los conceptos recontra básicos de antena de media onda, etc. etc JAMAS los vimos.

Después está el terrible tema de aquellos profesores que viven de su sueldo. En general son de terror, en no pocos casos son tipos que en el mercado "real" no los tomaría a trabajar ni su madre. Gracias a Dios muchos de los profesores eran gauchos que trabajaban en la realidad y además daban cátedra.

Te puedo contar historias "de los asalariados del gobierno" hasta el año que viene. La gran mayoría, unos pobres tipos que descargan su patético fracaso sobre los alumnos. Uno de ellos, por dar un ejemplo, en un raro caso en que apareció en su horario de consulta, se negó a contestarnos una pregunta porque eso era "una pregunta de examen".

Un consejo final porque igual escribí un montón: Buscá la aplicación práctica. No dejes que te embarullen sólo con fórmulas sin que expliquen para qué sirven. Siempre preguntando con todo respeto, aunque no todos contesten. Recordá que vas a ser un ingeniero, no un científico. Y aprovechá tus tiempos libres para ir armando cosas que veas en este foro.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2012)

yo les daria un consejo final:

si bien no hice la facu mas que pisarla hasta segundo año en al UTN  pero tengo experiencia en la vida .
y quienes estan recien empezando , de igual modo que cualquier joven sin experiencia creen que "su sentimiento " es la verdad.
que sus ansias son la razon.
y que el mundo es como sueñan.

pero no hay nada mas sabio que escuchar a los que si , en verdad ya recorrieron el camino.
aca en este tema hemos leido a 2 Ingenieros que discutieron por que tenian visiones distintas, no por eso se agarraron de lso pelos por que son Ingenieros (y caballeros) .

pero lo interesante es que AMBOS tienen razon 
el tema es que el mundo es diverso, no todos ls seres humanos viven en el mismo lugar, entran en el mismo trabajo, tienen la misma situacion familiar / economica o viven en el mismo pais , etc, etc, etc.
quiero decir que es IMPOSIBLE que todo el mundo viva lo mismo .

pero la vision de ambos es real  e interesante.

y quienes esten por recorrer el camino deben prestar atencion no a una de las opiniones como real y la otra no :
ambas son reales, solo deben saber interpretarlas.

NO es que una carrera te asegurara tal cosa.

jee......nada en la vida te asegura nada, tenes tipos y mujeres que son hermosas y famosas y ves que se terminan arruinando la vida aun jovenes, y ves a otros/as que lo disfrutan.
y ves profesionales que son capos y otros que son ratones.....
en fin.

PARA MI lo que muestra esta charla es muy interesante, pero hay que mirar entre lineas.
algo que ESTAN EQUIVOCADISIMOS los que se inciian en el camino y los que no tanto es si quieren poner todas las pilas en su carrera.
si sos una persona afortunada que puede estudiar una carrera terciaria por que te da el coco y tenes apoyo de tu familia y caiste en un pais que te da el medio:
NO DEDIQUES TODAS LAS PILAS EN ESA CARRERA, lee otras cosas, no hagas como un burro que le da para adelante sin mirar a los costados.

la carrera de electronica te enseña electronica..........nada mas.

pero para la vida tenes que entender muchas otras cosas.


----------



## powerful (Abr 12, 2012)

Me auno a tu sentir fernandob y resumo :
" La ignorancia afirma o niega rotundamente; la ciencia duda."..................................VOLTAIRE.


----------

